# transfert photos



## lyrane (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

Je n'arrive pas à transférer les photos de l'Ipad vers le MB pro.... l'inverse oui... pourriez vous m'aider ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## ev (24 Juin 2012)

Normalement lors de la syncho avec l'ordinateur iTunes et iPhoto s'ouvrent pour permettre l'échange des données, du moins sous MacOs...


----------



## lyrane (24 Juin 2012)

ah ok... iphoto ne s'ouvre pas... je vais revoir ça... merci de l'info


----------

